# Tapatalk



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone else found Tapatalk almost unusable since the last upgrade?


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Absolutely. And judging by all the recent reviews of the current version on the Apple App Store, rioting and looting is about to commence.

I guess I can get used to it, but I am finding myself not wanting to browse my forums as much because I start to feel stressed as soon as I see those big blue boxes for each thread. 

First world problems, I guess, lol.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

swyman18 said:


> I guess I can get used to it, but I am finding myself not wanting to browse my forums as much because I start to feel stressed as soon as I see those big blue boxes for each thread.
> 
> First world problems, I guess, lol.


My sentiments exactly.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I reverted back to the last version. I just have to remember not to update.
The new version is terrible.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Is the dbstalk app in the android play store tapatalk? Either way, I have to uninstall and install it about once a week, when it won't load.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

It was a separate app but now it's on tapatalk?? Confusing. 

Last week's Tapatalk update changed the font to one of the most hideous fonts I've ever seen. Way more than Comic Sans.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

The DBSTalk app is based on the main TapaTalk app, just branded for us. (Android Only) According to the our dashboard on there site, the DBSTalk used is the current version. (Not sure if that is good or bad for sometimes it can be a few weeks before we get the new branded app to uploaded to match the current standard one.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is anyone else having issues with the Tapatalk app? Is does not load any content.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It has been hinky off and on all day. Even the website has had issues today though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is still down. Would love to hear from Mr David Bott


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well it isn't universally down if that's any consolation!! 

I've used tapatalk on the iPad and the Windows 8 modern version and it has worked most, but not all of the time today.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Site was down fully yesterday morning for about 3 hours. ("Site" which would include the app as you would not be able to reach the site.) I see no issue with the app on my Android. We then did a few updates here and there during the laster part of the afternoon. Replying with TapaTalk now.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes no issues since yesterday, and it was only DBSTALK. 
Android also.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Must have crossed post...See above.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, figured it wasn't to major. 
Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Bott said:


> Must have crossed post...See above.


yes David, forgot to update but is working fine since. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Embedded Tweets from Twitter in posts (such as in the NBA Playoffs Discussion thread, for example) do not load at all in Tapatalk or the site branded app.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

You may care to reach out to TapaTalk as I am guessing it is not a supported option seeing the Twitter thing is not part of the site itself but was added.


----------

